# Cat repellent spray... Any input please!!!



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi  Our kittens love going outside and spend lots of time in the hedge and field next door and the biggest things they've killed to my knowledge are moths and craneflies.

Unfortunately they now seem to have set their sights on slightly bigger prey - My neighbour lives in a flat opposite up a little concrete footpath with Lily the rabbit in a hutch on her front door area. She came home the other night to find one kitten on top of the hutch and the other trying to push his paw in through the gaps. Lily was hiding under her hutch trembling. I fear that if the cats had managed to get in she would have no defence (hiding under the hutch wouldn't be any good as they would easily both fit under there too) and while they are just 6 months old, between the two of them I wouldn't fancy the rabbit's chances - I've seen cats bring home wild rabbits twice their size before. I would be absolutely gutted if they were to kill my neighbours pet and even if the hutch is secure enough to keep em out I know that they must be causing Lily stress by stalking her.

My neighbour is being unbelievably nice about it considering, but when I said "I'll ask the Pet Forum about the spray" she was like "Yes, please do!"
So I want to know. I have never ever considered using it before, or researched it's use - but what about spray (tiger poo? is it true??!) or any other similar means of keeping them away?

If they wouldn't cross the beginning of the little footpath then Lily wold be safe from our kittens and also the other cats in the neighbourhood. Obviously as it's outside it would prob have to be reapplied after rain but even so.
Also does it work for dogs? as my dog scares the rabbit too. Though he's not such a problem as he is less likely to stalk the rabbit or be outside. Neither Lily's owner nor her next door neighbour have cats or dogs so to discourage all cats or dogs from going up their path would not be a problem at all.

I remember years ago seeing a product called "pussy-be-gone" or something - I suppose there's prob a few similar things on the market... so while I know I can google it I'd love to hear if anyone has experience of using a similar product.

Anyone know -

if it's detrimental to animals' health
if it works
if it's expensive
if it's a natural product
if it stinks
what brand is best
is there a product for dogs too
or anything else I might need to know about it!

thanks


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have tried using cat repellent sprays before and found that they either don't work or you have to spray it so often that it isn't practical. Don't know anything about the poo idea, however if the rabbit hutch is outside (next to or by a path) is there a grassy area there? With watering access?
If so, there are motion activated sprinkers available which could discourage, but not harm your cats from focusing their attention on your neighbours rabbit.
They shoot jets of water (which you program the length and width) over a predetermined area thus discouraging animals from approaching.
Just an idea


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Hm - thanks for your reply! I suspected that the sprays might be a bit rubbish in this situation. If you can imagine her flat is up a concrete ramp/path with rails along it, she shares this with her neighbour. I don't think water sprays would be that practical as the postman and the inhabitants would probably suffer a lot more than the cats.... plus my weird kittens quite like water - they'll go out in the rain, get soaked and shake like dogs, and they like playing with the taps


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes my Simba likes dripping taps, but not actually getting wet. I guess the only way to help the rabbit then is to try and secure the cage, but I have no idea how  The only thing I can suggest is posting your problem in the rabbit owners section of this site and see if they can offer you any advice.
Good luck


----------



## lil_lizzie (Nov 22, 2009)

We've just got a kitten who's about 9 weeks old. She is loving climbing up and down our sofas, however we're getting a brand new leather sofa tomorrow and we don't want her making holes in it like she's done with our dining room chairs!!!

Do any of the sprays work on furniture? If not anyone got any suggestions to stop her or protect our sofa??

Thanks


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

lil_lizzie said:


> We've just got a kitten who's about 9 weeks old. She is loving climbing up and down our sofas, however we're getting a brand new leather sofa tomorrow and we don't want her making holes in it like she's done with our dining room chairs!!!
> 
> Do any of the sprays work on furniture? If not anyone got any suggestions to stop her or protect our sofa??
> 
> Thanks


As I mentioned above the sprays aren't much good and didn't stop my cat from scratching everything (two leather chairs, one leather sofa and a new bed)  
What I did was to have something your not too bothered about (I've got an old cloth covered foot stool) which she's allowed to claw, and just distracted her if she tried with anything else. e.g. tapped her paws, started a game etc. Also clipping her claws will help alot, but make sure you know what your doing or you'll hurt her. Be patient and she will learn, however this isn't a quick fix. But if your consistent then it will help. My Simba tends to stretch on instead of claw our furniture now and scratches the foot stool. Took about 4-6 mths and now she's pretty good.

Other than that, buy a throw rug for the sofa until she's learned. Also some sprays mark furniture so be aware.
P.S. We still have throws on all our furniture....just incase.
Good luck


----------

